# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات منقول : تحميل برنامج التحميل من اليوتيوب ومواقع الفيديو الشهيرة 2011 الاصدار الاخير

## GSM-AYA

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    برنامج التحميل من اليوتيوب ومواقع الفيديو الشهيرة       *save2pc Ultimate 4.21 Build 1343*       *التعريف بالبرنامج:*  *برنامج* *save2pc Ultimate لتحميل ملفات الفيديو من اليوتيوب ومواقع الفيديو الشهيرة , وهو سهل الاستعمال ويمكنك تحميل ملفات الفيديو بسهولة تامة جدا , وبعد تحميل ملف الفيديو يمكنك تحويله إلى عدة صيغ معروفة ويمكنك تحويل الفيديو ليتناسب مع الاجهزة التالية:* *iPod, Sony PSP, Zune, PDA, iPhone, cell phone, Palm*      *موقع البرنامج:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *جوائز البرنامج:*                  *تثبيت البرنامج:*                            *تفعيل البرنامج:*           *واجهة البرنامج:*           *شرح البرنامج:*                              *اثبات النسخة*      *التوافق:*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
[marq="3;right;1;scroll"] 
الموضوع منقول
[/marq]

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

